# تأملات الأستاذة موناليزا mona_lisa_50 هاتندم لو ما سمعتهاش



## Molka Molkan (1 يوليو 2010)

تأملات الأستاذة موناليزا *MONA_LISA_50* هاتندم لو ما سمعتهاش







 


* تحميل مباشر + مساحة صغيرة جدا*​ 





​ 
*امام طفل المغارة
* *


*​ *امي الحنون لهوب
* *


*​ *وابتسام في الدموع
* *


*​ *اغفر لهم يا ابتي
* *


*​ *العاشق الأعظم
* *


*​ *امي البتول
* *


*​ *انا احيا
* *


*​ *بطل الصليب
* *


*​ *بغير الدموع
* *


*​ *تحت اقدام الصليب
* *


*​ *صلاة الجراح
* *


*​ *صلاة الدموع
* *


*​ *عرش الملك
* *


*​ *في وجهنا وجه المسيح
* *


*​ *لكي اتبعك
* *


*​ *ما اعظم حبك يا ربي
* *


*​ *وخاطري جريح
* *


*​ *يا رب كن سندي
* *


*​ *يا عظيم الحب
* *


*​ *يا مبدعي
* *


*​
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يوليو 2010)

*يسوع الي ويهمي المطر
* *


*​ *مجئ الرب قريب
* *


*​ *مناجاة لجبران خليل جبران
* *


*​ *مناجاة مع الله للقديس اوغسطينوس
* *


*​ *مناجاة مع الله للقس اغسطينوس البرموسي
* *


*​ *نص عن الصلاة
* *


*​ *المجوس

* *




* *اليك  بكلي جثوت اصلي
**




* *


ايها المعلق بين الأرض والسماء
* *




* *


بقدسية الحب احيا السماء
* *




* *


خذني على الرؤيا
* *




* *

صلاة المحية
* *




* *


فأشرق يا يسوع
* *




* *


قصائد-يا يسوع+من عندنا +استرح يا   راكعا
* *




* *


قصيدة اعتراف الإبن الشاطر
* *




* *


قصيدة يطعم الطفل يسوع
* *




* *


ومجد القيام
* *




* *


يا رب يا تواب  * *
**




* *

يا نجمة البحر
* *




*​ *

*​


----------



## sony_33 (1 يوليو 2010)

*اللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللة
بجد روعة روعة من غير ماسمعها هنا بس انا اعرفها من زمان من البال توك
ربنا معاك بجد جمال قوى
ربنا يباركك ويباركها*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع رائع
أشكرك
سلام المسيح لكم*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 يوليو 2010)

تاملات جميلة 
شكراا​


----------



## MONA_LISA_50 (8 يوليو 2010)

*يا مولكا يبنييييييييييييييييييييي*
*اشكرك على كل شئ بتعملي اياه في الموقع هنا*
*بعت لك اليوم 6 قصائد وتأملات لجبران خليل جبران-اليوم سجلتهم*
*وانت مش عم بترد علي في الروم *
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يوليو 2010)

*الجزء الثاني
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على التأملات 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------

